# Alan Dart free birthday cake knitting pattern



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/birthday-cake-free/

This could be used for a birthday then used in a play kitchen.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got it. Thank you for the link


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I love his stuff.


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thanks for the link.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very cute,, thank u 4 the site


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you, and thanks from my GD too!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I love his patterns! Thank you, Mr. Dart, for the free birthday cake pattern. And thank you pinktopaz for sharing the link.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I love his patterns! Thank you, Mr. Dart, for the free birthday cake pattern. And thank you pinktopaz for sharing the link.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you. Love Alan dart work.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is adorable.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm thrilled! What a great cake - and no calories. H'mmm. Shall I make it chocolate or strawberry or..

Thank you so much. Now I will send my son his birthday cake in the mail.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a cute project! Thank you sooooo much for sharing!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Anytime we can get a free Alan Dart pattern I consider myself lucky.


----------



## chiefdrag (Mar 11, 2012)

This is so cute!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's lovely and great for diabetics! Thanks!!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

If you browse all his patterns and sort them by price ascending, you will find 3 more patterns or free: furry mice fairies, a chick and egg, and Haitian Ada.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, those mousie fairies are too, too cute! A long time ago I made batches of little mousies filled with catnip for all my kitty friends for Christmas. Now this pattern has started me thinking...Thanks so much.


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it! Thank you for the link!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Brilliant "Fat Free" birthday cake!!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Just downloaded it must be a new download l thought l had all of his free ones


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for that.I love his patterns


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for that. I always like to add a little knitted gift to my presents, usually Jean Greenhowes chef or bell boy. Now will add this cute cake.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

pinktopaz said:


> http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/birthday-cake-free/
> 
> This could be used for a birthday then used in a play kitchen.


Thankyou. I love Alan Dart creations :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic thanks, my girls will love that in their play kitchen


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! I know a little girl who would love this in her Play Kitchen!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I checked the link and in his patterns is a free pattern, yippee!


----------

